
A World of New Possibilities - mattswainblog
https://www.mattswain.co.uk/
======
mattswainblog
The mind is where the magic happens. Thoughts, perception, emotion,
determination, memory, imagination all take place in the mind.

But do we pay enough attention to our minds, and more importantly our
thinking?

Our minds are filled with thoughts every second and every minute of every day.
In fact, we have thousands and thousands of thoughts each day and it’s
probably the thing we do most often.

The National Science Foundation in a 2005 study found that the average person
had 80% negative thoughts and a staggering 95% were exactly the same
repetitive thoughts as the day before. This goes to show how our thinking
stems from habits and we have fallen into some bad ones; our mental models are
not working for us.

There are 3 steps we can do to improve this: 1\. Thinking different 2\.
Focused Reflection 3\. Bold actions

We have responsibility for our thinking. Winston Churchill said that 'the
price of greatness is responsibility over each of your thoughts'. If we want
to live life to the fullest, then care for your thoughts as if they are your
most prized possessions.

Thinking without limits is all about developing our thinking. I share
ideas/concepts/thoughts that will let your thoughts break their bonds and let
the mind transcend limitations. Join the community and think without limits at
www.mattswain.co.uk

